# Riviera Maya Snorkeling Vacation Video



## Quartapound (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey guys, thought some of you might enjoy the video we put together of our recent trip to the Riviera Maya. Lots of turtles and fish, coral.. Wish I was still there, haha

Enjoy






Bonus Mexican beach sunrise, raw video from my T4i


----------



## belmaskin1 (Nov 10, 2015)

*Beautiful*

Really enjoyed the video. Very well done. What were you shooting with?


----------



## Quartapound (Dec 27, 2011)

belmaskin1 said:


> Really enjoyed the video. Very well done. What were you shooting with?


Thanks!
Most of it is from a GoPro Hero 5 Session, a decent amount came from a cheap Apeman 4k as well.
Some shots from the Canon T4i and one of the beach panos was from my Nexus 6p lol.... I had all guns blazing.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Video*

Looks like u had an amazing time 
Well put together .thanks for sharing ....
Cheers
Tom


----------

